# Complex in Sharm that allows cats



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi guys;

Hope you can help; I just saw a 4 star apartment complex in Sharm (where I stayed last) and I offered to buy a 2 bed apartment.

They said NO cats - as they had removed 60 feral cats in the last 2 years

I said I would simply pay the staff to look the other way and they said they would lose the jobs

I love animals however is this the norm in Egypt? 

I am thinking I might be best with a villa or town house

I am peed off I can't have what I want :boxing:

Is one spayed cat too much to have?

If it is I might just have to smuggle one in an hope for the best

I can't believe it, I said "deal is off" they simply said "fine"


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Horus said:


> Hi guys;
> 
> Hope you can help; I just saw a 4 star apartment complex in Sharm (where I stayed last) and I offered to buy a 2 bed apartment.
> 
> ...




Because it seems that the people who are selling the flat have rules and regulations that they stick to, they are to be congratulated for this.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Because it seems that the people who are selling the flat have rules and regulations that they stick to, they are to be congratulated for this.


Hey yah but that's why I asked if this is common practice and if anyone knows of a complex that allows them

Responsible pet owners who spay and neuter animals should also be congratulated

I have 8 strays that I spayed here in the UK

I only want one cat I am an animal lover 

At least it's not a screaming parrot


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi Horus,

I think the answer to your question is yes, this will be the norm almost everywhere in Egypt. This is unfortunately not a country of animal lovers. There's just no concept!

A friend of mine lives in a villa in Rehab, people have tried to poison her dog several times since they moved here. And Rehab is meant to be a civilized and cosmopolitan area of Cairo...

But there are still people who keep pets at home, I guess it will just take a lot more effort to keep your animals safe in Egypt.

Good luck!


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi aykalam;

Thanks for your sensible response that answered my question

I will see how it goes; if I my wife does not like Egypt I like to have something around to keep me company and I think a kitten would be more sensible than a Russian woman 

I get depressed sometimes and on a Sunday I like to get to bed we have this cooool cat called snow ball who snuggles up to me and get's rid of my depression 

Failing that I am sure there some woman will come along who is more than welcome to help me spend my money and who will want for nothing :clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Horus said:


> Hi aykalam;
> 
> Thanks for your sensible response that answered my question
> 
> ...



You can't go fishing for a woman on the forum


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> You can't go fishing for a woman on the forum


I had a look at your photo, you look very nice but I don't think we would be compatible  I think you might beat me with your fists in utter frustration and probably burn my speedos

I will network with people when I am out there and wait for the black eye when my wife reads this thread :boxing:

There are these 3 camels in Sharm though I have been looking at though


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Horus said:


> I had a look at your photo, you look very nice but I don't think we would be compatible  I think you might beat me with your fists in utter frustration and probably burn my speedos
> 
> I will network with people when I am out there and wait for the black eye when my wife reads this thread :boxing:
> 
> There are these 3 camels in Sharm though I have been looking at though




I am heartbroken lol


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

...I bet secretly...on another forum..you are Mistress Scotland and just playing hard to get


----------



## josmiler05 (Jan 10, 2010)

Horus said:


> Hi guys;
> 
> Hope you can help; I just saw a 4 star apartment complex in Sharm (where I stayed last) and I offered to buy a 2 bed apartment.
> 
> ...


Hi Horus,
We have lots of cats on our complex, strays and pets. It seems to be the norm for this complex. Now dogs is another story..there used to be lots of strays but now zero, people still have pet dogs though. 
I too am an animal lover and it's hard to seperate yourself from the strays etc. Just last nite there was a tiny kitten, maybe 4/5 weeks old just wondering around crying for its mum, it really tugs at your heart.
Good luck.


----------



## JonnyW (Oct 13, 2010)

Several villas have pet dogs here on Sharm residence in Nabq so don't think cats would be a problem either?


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

JonnyW said:


> Several villas have pet dogs here on Sharm residence in Nabq so don't think cats would be a problem either?


I have been put off by the idea of pets as my cat has diarrhea at the moment


----------

